# Uses for...



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am a Craiglister..I often see things I know could be useful, but am not sure what I would use them for. 

So I decided to come here and ask opinions of what kinds of things could be used for what in a prepper mindset or survival situation.

My first item is used tire rims. I see the whole thing being given away, tire and all, and know those tires are good for growing potatoes or tomatoes in (plants love the heat they collect, and for potatoes you just keep stacking them and adding soil). However, I am sure there are other uses for the tires (other than swings), and of course I would not know what to do with the old rims..any ideas on those?

It was hard to imagine using old mattresses for anything, there is a bed bug problem going on in the Portland Metro area, however, lets pretend there isn't that problem and having used mattresses on hand might come in handy, but for what?

Reclaimed lumber I have no problem seeing it's uses, scrap metal I have a harder time doing. Old TV's have any uses?

Anyone have any great ideas, I am trying to compile a list of things and their potential uses, I have had a hard time imagining a whole lot, my brain is fuzzy these days (getting over bronchitis and a virus that followed it).


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Old CLEAN mattresses could be used for extra barrier protection/insulation, I suppose. Put them against windows, doors, etc to provide extra protection and maybe line a room to help with insulation if there is a limited heat source, but you would have to carefully verify that there are no bed bugs.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The mattresses are best stripped down to the springs for scrap. The wood in box springs could be used for fire wood.

Unless you hire someone to treat the mattresses for bedbugs I wouldn't bother with them other than for scrap.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am definitely leery of used mattresses..unless you know the person you got it from and they were clean (i.e.: family, close friends).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Tires can be packed with dirt an make retainin walls an yall can make buildins doin the same thin. Make a perty fair bullet stop to.

Wheels can be made inta stands, carts (ifin yall ain't goin fast they'll work) an supports fer posts an such (lay em down an put yer post on top a it).

I stay away from mattress's.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

You can make a charcoal grill out of a rim. Weld a small center pole to it and bury the base or attach it to a heavy base and use a metal fridge grate or whatever for your cooking grate. 

I saw a pic on Face Book a while back showing that there's enough wood in a big box spring to male a kitchen-type chair and a small table.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can put a mattress in front of a window to block out light.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> My first item is used tire rims. I see the whole thing being given away, tire and all, and know those tires are good for growing potatoes or tomatoes in (plants love the heat they collect, and for potatoes you just keep stacking them and adding soil). However, I am sure there are other uses for the tires (other than swings), and of course I would not know what to do with the old rims..any ideas on those?
> 
> It was hard to imagine using old mattresses for anything, there is a bed bug problem going on in the Portland Metro area, however, lets pretend there isn't that problem and having used mattresses on hand might come in handy, but for what?
> 
> ...


Tire rims, and any scrap metal could be brought to a recycle center, and then he money used to buy prepping items. A lot of electronics have gold plated connectors that can be removed, saved until you have a decent amount (say 10 pounds) and then sold for gold reclamation. Do a quick YouTube search on scrapping and you'll get some good ideas.

As long as the items can be picked up without spending much fuel, you can make a decent profit over time. I have plastic barrels for separating aluminum (one for cast and one for sheet), brass, copper, lead, and stainless. Also have a plastic tote for gold plated connectors. Any plastic, glass, or other things that I can't recycle, are hauled away by the local municipality in their twice yearly trash pick up.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~Tires can be packed with dirt an make retainin walls ~~~

And plant some flowers in that dirt.:cheers:


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

tire rims and scrap metal would be the #1 thing I would try to GET! They are valuable scrap metal for salvage sales!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Funny electronics are mentioned..I used to see tons of old stuff being given away, but not anymore. In fact Craigslist in the Portland metro area used to be chock full of stuff free, but last year or so it has gotten thin.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I made a wood burning stove by cutting the middle hub out of the car rims, and welding the rims together. They are typically nice thick metal. 

I also made a portable air tank from a few old rims welded together. Making the caps for the end was the hardest part, an old water heater helped out with that.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

My wife mentioned that we should get a stroller that attaches to a bike. It would be a great way to haul stuff after the collapse.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

HoppeEL4 said:


> My first item is used tire rims. I see the whole thing being given away, tire and all, and know those tires are good for growing potatoes or tomatoes in (plants love the heat they collect, and for potatoes you just keep stacking them and adding soil). However, I am sure there are other uses for the tires (other than swings), and of course I would not know what to do with the old rims..any ideas on those?


My concern with this would be the tires breaking down & contaminating the veggies.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> My concern with this would be the tires breaking down & contaminating the veggies.


I dunno... maybe that would happen with old railroad ties, but tires are stable. Landfills don't take tires as they last for 1000 years underground.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> My concern with this would be the tires breaking down & contaminating the veggies.


I have a couple dozen old truck tires 22.5's off semi trucks that I've been using for about 10 years to raise taters and never had any problems.

The only use I've ever had for old matresses were to toss a couple out in the back 40. Flip them over before a fishing trip and get several dozen worms.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Old mattresses often have the best wood you will ever find
for projects.
They will make a very nice wood bow if you know how to
work wood


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Also if you have a bug out location , then you could dedicate a room to generators , and the noise won be a problem because mattresses filter out a lot of noise . Place em all around the room , and crank the gennies up lol !


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

-prepper- said:


> Also if you have a bug out location, then you could dedicate a room to generators


!!!!!!    !!!!!

Make DANG sure that "room" isn't attached to your dwelling!! Do you know what carbon monoxide is??


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Open some windows ! Lol no it would be outside in a shed . Why would I keep those in a perfectly good room for sleeping  !


----------

